# Q: Who previously owned the Uber web address?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

A: Universal Music.

Uber bought the web address after changing its name from UberCab for a 2% stake in the company (at the time about US$100,000).

Uber agreed to give the name back to Universal Music if Uber didn't succeed.

(Source: The Upstarts by Brad Stone, Little, Brown and Company, New York City, 2017, page 181)

See also https://www.businessinsider.com.au/a-363-million-mistake-2014-11


----------



## Ubercide (Apr 20, 2017)

Pretty good trade. I think they did well

Oh until I read the story.

Well I guess they couldn't foresee where it was going to go. There was a real chance that Uber would collapse so they probably thought they were getting out at a high point.


----------

